# Hyatt Kaanapali Offer



## Seaport104 (Nov 20, 2015)

Did anyone else receive the Hyatt Kaanapali offer for $1,495 in a 2BR for 5 nights to attend the presentation?

Looks gorgeous but I wonder how much the actual week would cost?


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?
t=234645&highlight=hyatt+kaanapali

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227415&highlight=hyatt+kaanapali

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225745&highlight=hyatt+kaanapali

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218634&highlight=hyatt+kaanapali


----------

